# Impulsgeber



## hans88 (9 Dezember 2011)

Vom Zahnrad werden an einer bestimmten Stelle  ein Impuls abgegeben, ich brauche aber nur einen Impuls der den Arbeitsgang von der Endposition in die Grundstellung setzt.
An einem Motor ist ein Zahnrad (60U/min) an diesem ist ein Endschalter. E0.7
Wenn die Arbeitspositionen alle abgearbeitet sind und ein Impuls vom E0.7 kommt dann gehen alle Ausgänge in die Grundstellung.

U  M6.1 Speicher1
U) M6.2 Speicher2
U  M6.3 Speicher3
U  M6.4 Speicher4
=  M10.5 Endposition

U  M6.1
U  M6.3
U  M6.4 
U  M6.7
=  M10.6 Grundstellung


SR   M6.7
U     E0.7  Impuls
U     E1.3  Endschalter (Arbeitspos.)


----------



## netmaster (10 Dezember 2011)

Was genau ist jetzt deine Frage?


----------



## hans88 (10 Dezember 2011)

Die Frage ist ----> Arbeitsstellung -----> Impuls vom Zahrad  -----> Grundstellung

Wie Programmiere ich den Impus E1.3 dass ich in die Grundstellung komme.


----------



## bike (10 Dezember 2011)

hans88 schrieb:


> SR   M6.7



Was soll denn das bitte bedeuten?




hans88 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ----> Arbeitsstellung -----> Impuls vom Zahrad  -----> Grundstellung
> 
> Wie Programmiere ich den Impus E1.3 dass ich in die Grundstellung komme.



Ganz einfach 

U Eingang 
FP FLM Implus
= Impuls


Warum in Gottes Namen liest du nicht die Grundlagen nach?


bike


----------



## hans88 (10 Dezember 2011)

Danke dir, aber welchen Baustein nehem ich im Programm Step7 Basic V10.5 SP2   (S7-1200)


----------



## Tigerente1974 (10 Dezember 2011)

Auch TIA wird ziemlich sicher einen Operator für Flanken haben. Schon mal in der Hilfe gesucht?


----------



## Hohlkörper (12 Dezember 2011)

Auch wenn die S7-1200 keine eigene Flankenerkennung hat, könntest es du zur Not auch selbst machen.


```
U E1.3
UN Flankenmerker
= Impuls

U E1.3
= Flankenmerker
```


----------



## Paule (12 Dezember 2011)

Hohlkörper schrieb:


> Auch wenn die S7-1200 keine eigene Flankenerkennung hat, könntest es du zur Not auch selbst machen.


Ich glaube die S7-1200 hat auch einen Baustein: "P_TRIG"


----------



## hans88 (12 Dezember 2011)

Danke hat sich erledigt mit einer negativen Flake


----------



## bike (12 Dezember 2011)

Ein Wunder, ein Wunder, ein Wunder. :TOOL:

Er hat selbst etwas gemacht, oder kommt die Antwort aus einem anderen Forum?



bike


----------



## Paule (13 Dezember 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Ein Wunder, ein Wunder, ein Wunder. :TOOL:
> 
> Er hat selbst etwas gemacht, oder kommt die Antwort aus einem anderen Forum?
> bike


Wäre es dir lieber gewesen er hätte sich gar nicht mehr gemeldet?
Mann bike, du nervst schon wieder.


----------



## hans88 (14 Dezember 2011)

Also der Hinweis mit der "Flake" war sehr gut und hat auch geklappt

Danke nochmal an alle


----------



## bike (14 Dezember 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Wäre es dir lieber gewesen er hätte sich gar nicht mehr gemeldet?
> Mann bike, du nervst schon wieder.



Ach schau ich bin nur so begeistert, dass er es geschafft hat.

Nimm's leicht Paule, das schont deine Nerven.



bike


----------

